# Ordered tank, confirmed, paid, then PRICE CHANGED



## howanic (6 Feb 2011)

On Friday I placed an order for a optiwhite 32"x14"x18" tank. I have had no experience with this company before and don't really know much about them, but it was cheap and I'd been wanting an optiwhite for ages. 

I got an order confirmation email, paid by paypal and got a receipt email from paypal. I then got an out of stock email, telling me that there would be a slight delay. Yesterday I received an email form them saying that unfortunately the price was not valid, they had not updated the prices to optiwhite. (they have updated prices on their website now) They asked if I wanted the revised price. I didn't get a chance to reply to this email.

Today I have a paypal refund receipt.   

I have asked for the revised price, but looking at their site it looks as if it will be double.

I know there is nothing I can do, but any advice?


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Feb 2011)

That's a real shame  I doubt there is much you can do about it, how about asking for an optiwhite front pane? I'm also surprised that the price is nearly doubled, IME the price only goes up by about 30%?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## a1Matt (6 Feb 2011)

Hard luck mate.  If it was me, I'd likely write the company off in my mind, and move on (if this is what their customer support, who knows what the product will be like...).  If it niggles though, I would then do the necessary research (contact a watchdog\ombudsman\citizens advice\etc) to find out where I stood legally.  Then you can make an informed decision how to procedd.  I've seen this type of question asked on the internet with a plethora of conflicting statements ensuing.  I suspect the devil is in the detail.


----------



## Nelson (6 Feb 2011)

i think i can guess where you ordered from,and that the prices were too good to be true.

i bet the revised price is still a lot cheaper than anywhere else in the UK   .

not the point i know   .


----------



## Sofia (6 Feb 2011)

From my experience in working in retail they are in the wrong and since you paid the price they advertised for the item they should provide you with the item once they are restocked. It is not your fault that the item was out of stock when you ordered and it is not your fault that they decided to change the price AFTER you had ordered and paid. 

TBH it sounds well dodgy and I would steer clear. You could make a complaint after reading up on your rights as a customer.


----------



## howanic (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys, but I don't think there is anything that can do. I should have known the prices were too good to be true.


----------



## Radik (6 Feb 2011)

I mailed them first for quotes then got quote for 24x14x15 optiwhite. 44 Pounds That was week ago. Tank is at home super quality I can't complain.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

That's a shame mate, Dan's idea is a good one if your on a tight budget but want good clarity. 

Radik what company did you go with, that's quick turn around and decent price, how is the silicone work?

Thanks


----------

